# Altima Lips Please



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

i cant F**king find front lips for my car and im starting to get pissed about this everything in the damn world for a F##king honda is avalible, but good luck trying to find one little thing for your, far superior, nissan aaaaaah. :balls: anyways its a 94 so im looking for the nissan altima 93-97 lips please help me find them thanks :waving:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That's because the people with Hondas actually buy the products that are made for their cars. The Nissan people, while talking alot of talk, don't seem to come through when the time comes...
and as far as Nissans being superior....that's all subjective.

Have you tried www.altimas.net :fluffy:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
maybe its because we realize there's no real reason to hook up a nissan, so we sell our cars and buy hondas and mod them.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Dry said:


> /\
> maybe its because we realize there's no real reason to hook up a nissan, so we sell our cars and buy hondas and mod them.


^


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still say it's because 90% of Nissan "tuners" are cheap bastids


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You didn't like the R34 front bumper? I thought you said it was sweet?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I still say it's because 90% of Nissan "tuners" are cheap bastids


LOL. If I had a dollar for every time a noob put a post that said "cheap mods for my Spev V" or "Mods under 100 dollars for my SE-R"...


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

Coco said:


> You didn't like the R34 front bumper? I thought you said it was sweet?


they are but i dont have the money for that kit now so i thought i could just get the lips for now. i wish i had the money for it though


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

NickZac said:


> LOL. If I had a dollar for every time a noob put a post that said "cheap mods for my Spev V" or "Mods under 100 dollars for my SE-R"...


are you saying that i have an SE R or a Spec V, cause i dont. and i do know that the lip will be something like 200 bucks so i am thinking realistic. i was just goin to get the R34 front cover but that would be dumd, cause there is a diff from what i was told by the people at GTP. so i just think i might go with the lips if i can find them. does anybody know who SWA is. thanks

and i am sorta a newbie but not a total retard


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

swa = www.southwestautoworks.com


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Devil Man said:


> are you saying that i have an SE R or a Spec V, cause i dont. and i do know that the lip will be something like 200 bucks so i am thinking realistic. i was just goin to get the R34 front cover but that would be dumd, cause there is a diff from what i was told by the people at GTP. so i just think i might go with the lips if i can find them. does anybody know who SWA is. thanks
> 
> and i am sorta a newbie but not a total retard


It had little to do with what you said dude. And I never called you a retard. Their are plenty of newbie that know a lot more mechanical information than me. I was making a general response to


1CLNB14 said:


> I still say it's because 90% of Nissan "tuners" are cheap bastids


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

ok :lol:


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

Damn Coco your a freckin source of information, your head must be huge, i swear. thanks again


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Devil Man said:


> Damn Coco your a freckin source of information, your head must be huge, i swear. thanks again



Dude its HUGE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

don't go to altimas.net. They're asses over there, last time I was there, the admin treated me like crap.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

i hate their 1/2 page long signatures. it's hard to read the actual post without seeing everyone's sig. boooo!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

But...they might have some information on what this guy is looking for.

They don't seem to be getting much help here...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

www.southwestautoworks.com <-----plenty of altima lips and such


----------



## Devil Man (May 4, 2004)

allright i will try all these things i did sign up at altimas.net to try that, it help i know now what im looking for, strada lip i guess its called, so im on the hunt, thanks for the help guys, and yeah there sigs are sooooo long gezze.


----------

